# Canning fish



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a friend who lets us fish from his catfish pond. I have lots in the freezer---but I'm out of freezer space. He called and said to come back over and "bring the boys fishin' ". I hate to throw fish back!! Does anyone know if you can can fish? 

Steph


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

I know it can be done. 

I have a cousin who used to can a lot of mullet every year that was excellent. I don't know how catfish would do, or what the procedure for canning it would be.


----------



## True2Spirit (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, canning fish is very simple. Just do a search and you'll find the "How To". I've never had canned catfish however. But canned carp is great, it's a mock salmon basically. And pickled fish is a treat !!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You should be able to smoke or dry them too.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I've canned salmon & sucker. I follow my Ball canning book for those but catfish isn't in there. I would probly do about the same way though. Cold pack in pints or half pints, fill jar with water, 1 inch head space, add 1 tsp salt & 1 tsp vinegar and Pressure can for 1 hr & 20 minutes at 10 pounds of pressure is what I would do.
How will you use it after canning? I use my salmon for salmon patties or salads, etc.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes you can can fish. I found a great book at my local Wal-mart. It's called "Cleaning & Cooking Fish" by The Freshwater Angler. It has just about every way to prepare fish of all kinds. It even has a section on pickleing,canning and Salt preserving. I loved reading it
but I haven't had much chance to try the canning reciepes.


----------

